# reptile magazines



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

what reptle magazines are out there and where can i get them including back issues


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Cornish Crispa have a load of back issues for sale:

Reptiles Magazine USA - Cornish Crispa Co.

Some more at BJ Herp supplies:

Reptiles Magazine Reptilekeeping.com Your Reptile Information Portal -


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thank u
where can i get reptile care and reptile world too?


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

ReptileCare Magazine - Site Welcome


----------



## stan (Sep 18, 2006)

Cornish Crispa have some copies of reptile care as well, dunno about the other one.


----------

